# Tag Along Thread



## NativeSlayer

Figured I would start a thread for people that want to tag along. If I post that I am going fishing here, and you want to go, just inbox me and I'll give you the location and answer any questions I can.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Snorkel Reef This Morning 09/27/2017 Wednesday*

Went out this morning to snorkel reef, used Cigar Minnows, Hard-Tails and Finger Mullet. Limited out on Kings. Also caught two Spanish and a Bonito, which I kept as a person had asked for one. The cooler is a 35 inch cooler to give you some perspective and the large king was around 20 pounds give or take.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa

Such a productive morning! And I like the new thread idea too.


----------



## Rocko

Job well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Going back to snorkel reef Thursday 09/28/2017*

Will be back at snorkel reef in the morning at first light, slow trolling for Kings, Spanish and hopefully a Bonita or two that I can prep and use for shark fishing in the near future.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Snorkel Reef Kings and Spanish 09/28/2017 Thursday*

What a great day, took 2 coolers to hold our bounty all in all my fishing buddy and me left with 2 nice Kings and 17 Spanish. Below is just one of the coolers.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Tag along's welcome. Redfish and Spotted Trout Friday 09/29/2017*

So far there will be two of us in the water at 6am. Location of entry is Oriole Beach Boat Ramp, on Gulf Breeze. It is a free ramp. We'll be using live shrimp for bait. I, usually get 5 dozen. Everyone that has gone and got less kick themselves in the behind, before its over. You can either just show up, or PM me and I'll give you my phone in case you get lost.


----------



## txsouthcc

NativeSlayer can put you the fish! Thanks again for the invites, we'll get on the water again soon!


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Tentative BTB Saturday 6:00 am*

If the Gulf is nice Saturday, I'll be fishing BTB for Kings, Spanish and anything else that wants to bite my bait. As always if its posted here tag-along's are more than welcome. (Launch site will be Snorkel Reef).
*CANCELLED*: Gulf conditions are expected to be nasty


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Tentative Sunday Trolling (Non Kayak) 9:00am*

I only have room for One, so it's first come first serve. If the Gulf is decent, We'll be taking a couple of divers out in our 2640 Boat. While they dive, we can fish from the boat and on the way back, we'll be trolling. No equipment is needed, you can bring a rod and lures, something to eat and drink. There is no boat or gas fee's and you won't be asked to contribute. (We'll probably be 9-15 miles out for the trolling).
*CANCELLED*: Gulf conditions are expected to be nasty.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*BTB wednesday 09/11/2017 6:00 am*

Going BTB at Snorkel Reef on Wednesday. Will be fishing for Kings, Spanish, Bonita, Blackfins and Sailfish. I'll be fishing a zone from about 800 - 2,000 yards off-shore. I'll be using a combination of live, frozen and artificial baits. Like always if you want to tag along, Pm me or just show up.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Sheepshead Fishing Saturday 09/14/2017*

I will be fishing for Sheepshead on Escambia Bay, along the I-10 bridge and the railroad trusses. I'll be leaving from Archie Glover Public Boat Ramp (N30° 32.112' W87° 07.424') at 6am. The boat ramp is a public ramp with restrooms, trailer parking and no fee's. *I can handle 5 people fishing with me and will be providing each person with 3 dozen fiddler crabs. * The crabs are dime to nickel size and you'll need probably #1 hook for them. If you want to mix bag, there are trout, flounder and redfish around the area as well and you'll need to bring your own bait. Jim's Fish Camp Opens at 5am, but is (Cash Only) and generally has live shrimp available. Please PM me if you intend to go and it is first come first serve. *There is no charge for the crabs they are being donated by National Scuba.* You will need a container to put them in and you will need to supply your own yak, gear, drinks and munchies.
*Attending:*
1. Native Slayer
2. CB541
3. qlock
4. txsouthcc
*FULL anyone tagging along other than those listed will need to provide their own bait..*


----------



## CB541

Id love to go put me down!!


NativeSlayer said:


> I will be fishing for Sheepshead on Escambia Bay, along the I-10 bridge and the railroad trusses. I'll be leaving from Archie Glover Public Boat Ramp (N30° 32.112' W87° 07.424') at 6am. The boat ramp is a public ramp with restrooms, trailer parking and no fee's. *I can handle 5 people fishing with me and will be providing each person with 3 dozen fiddler crabs. * The crabs are dime to nickel size and you'll need probably #1 hook for them. If you want to mix bag, there are trout, flounder and redfish around the area as well and you'll need to bring your own bait. Jim's Fish Camp Opens at 5am, but is (Cash Only) and generally has live shrimp available. Please PM me if you intend to go and it is first come first serve. *There is no charge for the crabs they are being donated by National Scuba.* You will need a container to put them in and you will need to supply your own yak, gear, drinks and munchies.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Added you to the Sheepshead Thread*

Added you to the thread, figured I would put who's going, so we can all see who we will be fishing with.


----------



## Rocko

Just saw this, got home late from work..you going BTB or Archie? Post were from same day...may meet y’all along the water in morning if I can get moving in time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Today is BTB*

Will be BTB today at Snorkel Reef. Saturday, will be inshore for Sheepshead. Hopefully see you on the water.


----------



## qlock

I'm in for Saturday!


----------



## NativeSlayer

*qlock Added you to the thread*

Added you to Saturday Sheepshead thread.


----------



## txsouthcc

Count me in!


----------



## NativeSlayer

*txsouthcc Sheepshead Fishing*

Added you to the thread. See you tomorrow.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Sheepshead Fishing Saturday*

See you all in the morning. The Fiddler Crabs arrived safe and sound my thanks go out to Donna at Mariculture Technologies International for taking great care of me (No dead arrivals). Also want to thank National Scuba for picking up the bill on 15 dozen.


----------



## Jgatorman

You sir are an asset to the kayak community! I really have enjoyed your posts and I like your can do attitude. I look forward to the future when I might have an opportunity to join you on an excursion. Tight lines!


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Jgatorman*



Jgatorman said:


> You sir are an asset to the kayak community! I really have enjoyed your posts and I like your can do attitude. I look forward to the future when I might have an opportunity to join you on an excursion. Tight lines!


 Hopefully we'll be able to throw lines in the near future and snap a few lines on megafish.


----------



## qlock

yeeeeeeeah buddy! I’m ready to go! Thank you Donna & National Scuba! See you guys in the am!


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Our Saturday Results.*

Me: Native Slayer - One 3" Gafftopsail. (Yuk) Skunked on everything else.
I'll let the others chime in and upload pictures if they want to. I will say someone caught a nice Sheepshead and someone caught a mess of Trout.


----------



## qlock

Somehow I managed to will this nice sheepshead into existence.  great time guys, let’s do it again!


----------



## CB541

Man I missed the sheepshead fishing, Got tied up in the trout and couldn't leave lol. It was great meeting you guys and will defiantly do it again. Thanks for invite! Chris :thumbup:


----------



## txsouthcc

Native Slayer, CB541 & qlock, it was great hitting the water with y'all, I had to leave earlier than I liked but I was pulling for y'all! Awesome sheap qlock, restored hope. I was skunked, lost a small trout in the flats, that was all...not my day.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Wednesday 10/18/2017 Redfish & Trout Fishing 6:00 am*

Going to Oriole Beach Boat Ramp, 3165 Linden Ave, Gulf Breeze, FL 32563. Wednesday morning for Redfish and Trout. As always you're welcome to tag-along. I'll be using live shrimp and lures. For the live shrimp I use a Cajun popper cork on 15lb mono with a 3-4' 30lb fluorocarbon leader and a #2 circle hook. If you want to know more you can PM me or respond to the thread.


----------



## qlock

I’ll be there on Wednesday. Caught this guy this morning.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*qlock Nice Redfish.*



qlock said:


> I’ll be there on Wednesday. Caught this guy this morning.


Would have loved to go fishing this morning, but had company.


----------



## Donna G

NativeSlayer said:


> See you all in the morning. The Fiddler Crabs arrived safe and sound my thanks go out to Donna at Mariculture Technologies International for taking great care of me (No dead arrivals). Also want to thank National Scuba for picking up the bill on 15 dozen.


John,
I hoped the crabs helped you land lots of the "day's big boys"! 
When you need more - I've got 'em. And I'm glad my prediction of all 15 dozen arriving alive was spot on. 
Donna at Northeast Brine Shrimp
(formerly Mariculture)


----------



## NativeSlayer

Donna G said:


> John,
> I hoped the crabs helped you land lots of the "day's big boys"!
> When you need more - I've got 'em. And I'm glad my prediction of all 15 dozen arriving alive was spot on.
> Donna at Northeast Brine Shrimp
> (formerly Mariculture)


You know I'll be back for more. Thanks again for the taking such great care of us.


----------



## CB541

NativeSlayer said:


> Going to Oriole Beach Boat Ramp, 3165 Linden Ave, Gulf Breeze, FL 32563. Wednesday morning for Redfish and Trout. As always you're welcome to tag-along. I'll be using live shrimp and lures. For the live shrimp I use a Cajun popper cork on 15lb mono with a 3-4' 30lb fluorocarbon leader and a #2 circle hook. If you want to know more you can PM me or respond to the thread.


I'm in :thumbsup:I'll play hookie from work.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Will be great to see you there.*

Hopefully we'll land some monsters.


----------



## CB541

Meeting at 6am?


----------



## qlock

Normally, I’d say yes, but I won’t be on the water tomorrow until 7. The tide is changing right around then anyway.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Wednesday Oriole Beach Results Are In...*

Nobody got skunked.
We caught Redfish, Trout, Flounder and Spanish. Pictures will follow. Pay no attention to the pictures of the monster trout that he released to be caught another day. All in all we had a great time.


----------



## qlock

I was so close to a slam today. Just couldn’t get a red to bite!


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Here is my photos for the day.*


*Catch:*
 Redfish... Caught 3, but only 2 were slot. Kept the 1st one and took a photo of the 2nd slot, before sending him back to torment another fisherman someday.
 Trout... Caught 3 none of them were slot and did not take a photo.
 Spanish... Caught 2 that I kept and lost a couple.
 Also caught Ladyfish, pinfish and a Seagull that managed to free itself yak-side.


----------



## qlock

Nice job Native!!! Good seeing you guys again! Till next week.


----------



## CB541

Had a good time today! :thumbup:
Ended up catching 5-6 nice reds probably 8-9 trout with 2 nice ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Me thinks...*

CB541 wins the targeted fish award and qlock wins the bycatch award with his flounder. With all the fish we are catching, we could probably put on the 1st annual kayaking fish fry.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Saturday 10/21/2017 Quietwater Beach Boat Launch 07:00 am*

Will be fishing the flats around the Quietwater Beach Boat Launch, GPS: 30.338932, -87.145543 starting around 07:00 am. Looks like it might be a good spot for Redfish and Trout. I have never launched from here so we'll see how it goes. As always anyone is free to tag along.


----------



## CB541

NativeSlayer said:


> Will be fishing the flats around the Quietwater Beach Boat Launch, GPS: 30.338932, -87.145543 starting around 07:00 am. Looks like it might be a good spot for Redfish and Trout. I have never launched from here so we'll see how it goes. As always anyone is free to tag along.


How did you do?


----------



## NativeSlayer

CB541 said:


> How did you do?


Not bad, quite a few trout, but not many on top water. Caught the most on a 3 inch 3D minnow. Only a couple of Reds. Caught a couple Gaffs and a Lizard, but all in all a pretty decent place. Its a large Flat, worked mostly around the dock area.


----------



## CB541

Nice, I have wondered about that area. It can get pretty rough with all the jet skis and parasailers. I have caught of nice fish on the other side by EPA island along the rocks.


----------



## NativeSlayer

CB541 said:


> Nice, I have wondered about that area. It can get pretty rough with all the jet skis and parasailers. I have caught of nice fish on the other side by EPA island along the rocks.


Wasn't much in the way of boat traffic, the wind might have played a big role in that though. Hoping the Gulf quiets down at some point this week, I have some new rigs I want to give a try out there and see how they perform.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*BTB Friday 10/27/2017 6:45 am Snorkel Reef Pensacola*

Looks like Friday is going to be the only day this week that BTB will be possible with the current weather conditions. So if nothing changes and waves stay at 1 foot or less Friday morning, I will be out at Snorkel Reef fishing for Kings, Spanish, Sails, Blackfin and Mahi. As always if you want to tag along either PM me or answer in the thread, so I know to expect you and can give you my number should you get lost.

*Changing the date to Thursday 10/26/2017.* Looks like the wind is going to be the best Thursday at around 3mph


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Kings were on fire.*



NativeSlayer said:


> Looks like Friday is going to be the only day this week that BTB will be possible with the current weather conditions. So if nothing changes and waves stay at 1 foot or less Friday morning, I will be out at Snorkel Reef fishing for Kings, Spanish, Sails, Blackfin and Mahi. As always if you want to tag along either PM me or answer in the thread, so I know to expect you and can give you my number should you get lost.
> 
> *Changing the date to Thursday 10/26/2017.* Looks like the wind is going to be the best Thursday at around 3mph


*Limited out in about an hour.* The water was 75.49 degrees and I was fishing 800 - 1,000 yards out in 54-57 feet of water.


----------



## qlock

Nice job bro!!


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Made a couple of ladies happy.*



qlock said:


> Nice job bro!!


Went to Downtown Pensacola Pier and talked to a couple of ladies from Atlanta that were there fishing and made them very happy. They were giving my brother and me tons of hugs. Gave them all 3 somewhere, between 50 and 60 pounds of Kings. They asked me if I would go back out and catch some more lol.


----------



## txsouthcc

Great catch! Wish I coulda been there!


----------



## NativeSlayer

txsouthcc said:


> Great catch! Wish I coulda been there!


You would have had a great time. we'll get the chance again hopefully, before they head back out to deeper waters.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Impromptu Oriole Beach Trip 10/28/2017 Saturday*

Got a text from (name with-held) wanting to go fishing Oriole beach. It was cold and windy. I got one hit on a Gulp Shad. Caught a Trout and then a Redfish that threw the hook after, about a 5 minute fight. Then landed the Red in the photo, about 30 minutes later. That was it way too cold. Stopped at 17th Ave boat ramp and gave the Redfish to a fellow Kayaker who had been fishing 3MB since sunrise.


----------



## qlock

Lol, that was some COLD that I was not prepared for. I couldn’t feel my fingers after 45 min.  Good job on the fish brother, I’ll be ready next time.


----------



## CB541

qlock said:


> Lol, that was some COLD that I was not prepared for. I couldn’t feel my fingers after 45 min.  Good job on the fish brother, I’ll be ready next time.


I figured it was you lol. It got cold and nasty quick.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*BTB Tuesday 10/31/2017 12:00 pm Snorkel Reef Pensacola*

Will be going BTB today at, about noon at snorkel reef. Will be fishing 1,000 yards to 1 mile out for Kings, Spanish and hopefully Mahi Mahi, Sailfish and Blackfin Tuna. As always anyone is welcome to tag along. I'll check back here, before I leave. Never been BTB and don't have the equipment, let me know and I can bring extra equipment (Rod, Reels, Sabki Sticks, Lures etc.)
Enter: ( 30.348223, -87.053403 ) without the "(" or ")" into Google maps for exactly where I'll be entering the water. There is a $1.00 fee for crossing the bridge, everything else is free.


----------



## Tactical_bacon

I'm in man, I live right up the way from there, I've never really been BTB, but I'd live to learn.


----------



## NativeSlayer

Tactical_bacon said:


> I'm in man, I live right up the way from there, I've never really been BTB, but I'd live to learn.


You need me to bring you any gear? Also if you like King and Spanish you can have any I catch.


----------



## Tactical_bacon

I've got a couple of rods that'll work, I think tackle is the only thing. Also I'll gladly take you up on the fish.


----------



## NativeSlayer

Tactical_bacon said:


> I've got a couple of rods that'll work, I think tackle is the only thing. Also I'll gladly take you up on the fish.


Will bring extra with me and will meet you at snorkel reef at noon.


----------



## Tactical_bacon

Sounds great, I'll see you there


----------



## NativeSlayer

Tactical_bacon said:


> Sounds great, I'll see you there



Sent you a PM with my phone number, just in case you need it.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Results from our BTB*

My fishing partner today caught his first King and will post the pictures from our trip. We did not get skunked and I'll also let him tell everyone all about our trip.


----------



## Tactical_bacon

First off I need to thank native_slayer for today, I had a blast and I learned a lot. At about noon today we set out from parking lot H over towards snorkel reef, the water was glass smooth and the fish proved to be slippery but native_slayer made it look easy. I hooked up on my first king and got him into the boat, and before long I was almost spooled by another. At the end of the day he had 2 kings and a bonito and I had a king. All in all it was a perfect day to be on the water


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Lessons Learned...*

Tactical_bacon did a comparison against his beach wheels and the Boonedox beach wheel set-up. I think he's contemplating a Christmas present to himself this year. His words were "I think I could run with this", referring to the Boonedox set-up. Then we both went from predator to prey as we attempted to load our kayaks at dusk. Not sure who the winner of the most mosquito bites was, but if it was Tactical_bacon, I feel sorry for him, because I had 30 minutes of itching misery all over my body, must have got hit 50 times. I saw a loggerhead on multiple occasions and we had some dolphins move in, which forced us to move out a little further. Great day, would do it again in a heart beat, mosquitoes and all.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Oriole Beach Monday 11/06/2017 6:00 am*

Will be fishing inshore at Oriole Beach Boat Ramp ( 30.373556, -87.091982 ) on Monday 11/06/2017 for Redfish, Trout and possibly Spanish. I'll be on the water at 6 am (Sunrise with the time change). As always if you want to tag along, just respond to the post, shoot me a PM or show up.


----------



## txsouthcc

Nice job BTB guys! 

I cant tag along on Monday; however I am going to go to Oriole Beach on Sunday morning for now. Live shrimp and artificials if anyone is heading that way.


----------



## NativeSlayer

txsouthcc said:


> Nice job BTB guys!
> 
> I cant tag along on Monday; however I am going to go to Oriole Beach on Sunday morning for now. Live shrimp and artificials if anyone is heading that way.


Sunday morning sounds pretty good too, unless something changes, between now and then I'll see you there.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*11/3/2017 Friday. Impromptu BTB at Noon*

Water looks great, heading out to snorkel reef for some BTB action. If you happen to show up, I'll be 800 to 1,200 yards out fishing for Kings.


----------



## NativeSlayer

NativeSlayer said:


> Water looks great, heading out to snorkel reef for some BTB action. If you happen to show up, I'll be 800 to 1,200 yards out fishing for Kings.


Bite was slow, caught 2 small (27 inch fork) Kings, lost one no other bites for me. Good luck to the 3MB Bull Red kayakers tonight.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Oriole Beach Results.*

What a beautiful day to be on the water. 6 from the group showed up and a couple other that I did not know were there as well. Everyone had a great time and I'll let them post pics or tell of their catch. Me I caught 5 Reds, but 4 were rat reds the other was small as well 20 inches. I caught around a half dozen trout, bu only 2 were slot a 15 & 17 inch. That was my day, but there were a lot more fish caught.


----------



## Tactical_bacon

Looking forward to oriole beach tommorrow morning, I hope to see ya there at 6.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Oriole Beach Results for 11/06/2017*

Rat reds were everywhere, but the big boys eluded us. Spotted trout was another story and my fishing buddy set a new personal best record. He'll post some pictures and maybe even give some sizes.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Jim's Fish Camp Tuesday 11/07/2017 6:00 am*

Will be fishing Jim's Tuesday. Anyone is welcome to tag along.


----------



## Tactical_bacon

This morning me and Nativeslayer went out chasing the reds and trout. It wasn't long before we found some nice gator trout, but we just couldn't seem to get out of the rat reds.


----------



## Tactical_bacon

The final measurements for the gator trout were 23 and 24 inches, the two slot smaller trout were 15 inches a piece.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Oriole Beach This Morning*

Met some great kayakers out at the dock this morning, went fishing with one of them. Hooked a 23 inch red that took my hook and bobber with him and the chase was on. Finally my fishing partner was able to hook the line with a lure and bring the fish in, got my gear back and he's eating good tonight. Caught a few undersized trout 11-14 inches. At first topwater hits were on fire and then just died.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Oriole Beach Thursday 11/09/2017*

Taking my work horse kayak out in the morning. The Jackson Big Tuna and figured I would do a little fishing while I was out there. If you show up no laughing at the old man in the green kayak looking like he's, about to have a heart attack from paddling that beast.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*BTB Saturday 11/18/2017 6:15 am Snorkel Reef Pensacola*

Going to see if I can get out BTB Saturday morning for a last run at Kings, before they depart for the season.


----------



## NativeSlayer

NativeSlayer said:


> Going to see if I can get out BTB Saturday morning for a last run at Kings, before they depart for the season.


Would have loved to been able to give a report, but went to start my truck in the morning and it was a no go. So today had to pull the starter and put in a new one. Hopefully that's the end of its issues for a year or two.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Christmas Presents 2017*

Unfortunately my tastes overwhelmed my wallet and I will not be getting the "McLellan Jacobs Kayak 1". Instead I modified my desires with somethings I figure I might need. Gopro 5 and Ducks Unlimited Nighthawk Boots.


----------



## qlock

I like them boots!


----------



## NativeSlayer

*BTB Today 11/21/2017 Tuesday*

Thinking I might have to head out to Snorkel Reef and see if I can get in the water and do a little King fishing. in a couple of hours.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*BTB Report*



NativeSlayer said:


> Thinking I might have to head out to Snorkel Reef and see if I can get in the water and do a little King fishing. in a couple of hours.



Skunked on Fish, caught a Sea Chicken (Diving Bird), released with minor injuries. They do bite rather hard though. lol


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Non Kayak.*

Going out to do some surf fishing in the morning, Kingfish aka Whiting are biting really good, hope to catch around 40 pounds or so. will be at Snorkel Reef from, about 7am, until dark.


----------



## Joetrain

Wirelessly posted

I’ll be in PCB from 16 December till end of February. I have a Hobie Revo and don’t mind a partner either inshore or fresh/brackish water. 

Send me a pm if somebody is looking for a partner.
~JOE~


----------



## NativeSlayer

NativeSlayer said:


> Going out to do some surf fishing in the morning, Kingfish aka Whiting are biting really good, hope to catch around 40 pounds or so. will be at Snorkel Reef from, about 7am, until dark.


Caught several Whiting a Pompano and the guy with me caught a Flounder on a paddle-tail jig. Not as good as yesterday where the Whiting catch was, about 37 pounds.


----------



## NativeSlayer

Joetrain said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I’ll be in PCB from 16 December till end of February. I have a Hobie Revo and don’t mind a partner either inshore or fresh/brackish water.
> 
> Send me a pm if somebody is looking for a partner.
> ~JOE~


Several of us go out with regularity, so I am sure you'll be able to get some fishing in.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Surf-fishing Saturday 11/25/2017 Dawn to Dusk Snorkel Reef*

Will be out at Snorkel Reef all day Saturday fishing for Whiting, Pompano and Flounder. I will be using 5 stationary rods for Whiting and Pompano and 1 rod set-up for Flounder jigging. As always anyone is free to tag along.


----------



## NativeSlayer

*Report*



NativeSlayer said:


> Will be out at Snorkel Reef all day Saturday fishing for Whiting, Pompano and Flounder. I will be using 5 stationary rods for Whiting and Pompano and 1 rod set-up for Flounder jigging. As always anyone is free to tag along.


Bite was almost nonexistent. Caught 1 Pompano, about 15 inches at the fork and one large Whiting at, about 1 1/2 pounds. That was it. Did not look like anyone else fishing was having much luck either.


----------



## qlock

Thanks for the report NS! Yesterday was tough fishing inshore as well. We managed some fish, but the bite was definitely cold.


----------



## NativeSlayer

qlock said:


> Thanks for the report NS! Yesterday was tough fishing inshore as well. We managed some fish, but the bite was definitely cold.


Wonder why the bite went so cold overnight? Water temp was fine and it was ahead of a cold front, should have been a decent day for fishing. Oh well back to studying the Panhandle fishing bite


----------



## NativeSlayer

*3MB was busy tonight*

Went and set some crab traps and decided to do 3MB on the way back. It was packed with Kayaks and boats, went on a slay ride and by the time I got the fish off and loose a boat had done stole my spot. Ended up with 7 Bull reds, between 35-38 inches and one I don't know, because my drag froze and it shattered my line in under 3 minutes.


----------



## Addskewed

What type of drag? And I wish y'all would start a new thread. I love reading yalls stuff but it freezes my iPhone trying to scroll down so much lol


----------



## NativeSlayer

Addskewed said:


> What type of drag? And I wish y'all would start a new thread. I love reading yalls stuff but it freezes my iPhone trying to scroll down so much lol


Drag was on a Penn 6000 Spincast. Froze solid, so will be taking it apart and seeing what broke. The reel is only, about 8 months old, but has been on alot of drag pulls during that time.


----------



## Tactical_bacon

Hey John, you getting into any fish now that the weather is turning?


----------



## NativeSlayer

Tactical_bacon said:


> Hey John, you getting into any fish now that the weather is turning?


Been fishing mostly Surf and Pickens Pier. Still catching lots of Bull Reds, Black Drum, Whiting, Bluefish and Red Snapper. Probably caught close to 100 Red Snapper in the last 10 days. A couple of Rays. As soon as the surf settles down a bit will be going BTB for BOBO.


----------

